# Dog body language videos & preventing fights at dog daycare



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Hello everyone! I am a new dog daycare employee and was wondering if others employed at dog daycares had any advice, links, and videos on dog body language and preventing fights. Thanks!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Long time no see! How is the smoking thing going?


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

I still smoke. I was hoping Bailiff would chime in too  Hi Sunflowers!


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Are you able to actually correct dogs there?


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I think the lion's share of the fight prevention in good playcare situations is in the intake evaluation. If the evaluators are good (and the business is willing to say "no" to new clients), a lot of the problem dogs won't make it in. If they take dogs that they shouldn't take, all bets are off.

I also like it when the facility is aware enough of play styles to group like-minded dogs together. A group of young, roudy adolescent GSDs has a play-style that puts off (or is misunderstood by) other some dogs, so they need to be grouped accordingly.

Some places (Camp Bow Wow franchises, for example) have policies prohibiting all play -- the dogs just mill around and if they start to get excited and rowdy, they get a squirt from the water hose nozzle in the hand of the attendant. I've seen upward of 30 dogs in a group there, so I understand why they have to keep the energy low key. (I honestly think that's too many dogs together, though.)


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

No corrections, squirt bottle.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

hmm, a squirt of water is actually a reward for some dogs. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bstvG_SUzMo
this is one of the Stopthe77.com videos made for families with young kids. It may not be what you want for employees of dog daycare but still good videos to be able to share when you get the opportunity.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Are the dogs separated by type and temperament? The one near us has different rooms and splits dogs so they don't have fights. If a dog picks a fight it gets a time out and then they try again. If that doesn't work, it is sent home permanently.

I agree about intake. Dogs should be given space in an empty area to get used to it, then tested by adding one new dog at a time. If the dog shows aggression, the owner is told to socialize more first and then test again. If it bites or shows extreme aggression, they won't take the dog.

I talked to a care worker who said their worst behaved breeds were ones usually associated with good behavior, so you can't always assume it's breed related. Pitt Bulls and GSDs tend to be better behaved because owners train and socialize.


----------

